# How to bake my substrate?



## erdavis (Jun 4, 2012)

*Eco Earth grew mold??*

I bought 2 of the 3-pack eco earth on Amazon. I soaked it and put it in my Sulcata(185g) about 6 days ago. my thermometer broke and i am purchasing a new one tomorrow when i get paid. the temps i am 99% positive are fine though. i have a 150 watt CHE in my large enclosure. The mold is only growing on the colder side. Not sure what the temp is but the eco earth is room temp to the touch(not cold and not really warm, maybe slightly). 
I though eco earth was not supossed to get moldy?? I do not closely inspect my enclosure substrate everyday(especially because I just put it in there) so not sure how long this has been here, it kinda is alot(enough to make me notice it). I am getting some organic soil now to use until i find something better. 
I am frustrated that I just spent all that money on something that I couldnt even use for a week. Do you think it would be ok if I saved the eco earth on the side that is not molding?


----------



## EricIvins (Jun 4, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*

Eco Earth or any coconut based substrate will not mold on its own........However, it will mold when anything organic is left on it.......Food, poop, etc.....


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*

Ditto. I had my old coconut coir for approx. 9-10 months before I switched it out and never any mold. You must have missed some food or poop as already stated.


----------



## erdavis (Jun 4, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*

thats what i was thinking but i dont think that could be the case. it is in several spots around that side of the cage. i feed turbo on the other side. he is only in this cage from 10pm to 8am. and he poops in his waterbowl everynight. 
anywho, what i am worried about is if turbo will be okay?


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*

I would change out the coconut coir for new. Maybe you got a bad batch, but other then that or food he may have dragged over there or poop, I have never heard of coir molding, don't think it can. That aside, he should be okay, but change it out or you can bake it and that will kill anything that's in it.


----------



## HtVic (Jun 5, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*

yeah, not for me, but there was bugs in the enclosure when i use coco coir
thats why i changed to bark


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*



HtVic said:


> yeah, not for me, but there was bugs in the enclosure when i use coco coir
> thats why i changed to bark



Mine too. However, if you freeze it or bake it, you shouldn't get bugs. I am using some that I kept in the freezer. I havemhad it in the enclosure since March or April. So far no bugs.


----------



## erdavis (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys! I have no idea how, but there is mold in my week old eco earth. I spent about 20 bucks on all of it and would like to see if theres anything I can do to save it. I have heard of baking it but not sure how and would really not like to start a fire! 
So for those of you who have baked any substrate. At what temp and how long? Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 6, 2012)

If it were me, I would just spread it out on a cookie sheet (or on several cookie sheets) and stir it all up and put it in the sun. Every so often give it another stir. Just leave it in the sun all day long.


----------



## EricIvins (Jun 6, 2012)

If there is mold in eco earth, or any other coconut based substrate, then that means there is left over food or poop........

Eco earth will not mold by itself.......Pick the mold out and call it good.......


----------



## HtVic (Jun 6, 2012)

just place it under the sun for a day...it will works like news again...


----------



## HtVic (Jun 6, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*



wellington said:


> HtVic said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, not for me, but there was bugs in the enclosure when i use coco coir
> ...



I found it too inconvenience for bake it and re-use, also I found coco coir is too dusty when it get drys and it smells...lol
I think bark is suitable for me.....easy to change, no dust, however, it can't hold moist as good as coco coir


----------



## DeanS (Jun 6, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*

When you soaked it initially, did you use boiling water? I've been using the same batch for two years now! No mold...No bugs...No sick torts! The key is boiling it every other month or so! And, of course, you need to stay on top of the poop and urates!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*

I've never found mold on my coco coir, either. I suppose it's possible, but it's probably just fungus growing on waste or uneaten food.


----------



## EricIvins (Jun 6, 2012)

*RE: Eco Earth grew mold??*



HtVic said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > HtVic said:
> ...



The whole point is to not let it dry out, and if it smells you have bigger issues........I mix 50lbs of the stuff at a time, and even then it doesn't really "smell"........

You may be thinking about Peat moss? That crap is horrible.......


----------

